# Kelton - McNaughton M8 Center Saver - AWESOME CUSTOMER SERVICE TOO!!!!!!!



## Dusty56

Thanks for the review


----------



## AttainableApex

what problem were you having?


----------



## los

Ben-

I was having trouble with the final inch or two of cutting. The recommendation Kel gave me was that I had my height a little too low and as the blade was coming around it was well below center and wasnt actually cutting but just rubbing.

There were a couple other little things, more like technique than anything else.

Great tool for saving wood from going into the shavings bin.


----------



## Gshepherd

Thanks for the review, I have been thinking of this system for some time….. It already paid for itself with your recent CL find….


----------



## Micahm

Thank you for the review! I have been thinking about one of these. Glad to here they have such wonderful customer support!


----------

